# Cold Sweats | Waking up DRENCHED at night



## josephfrost (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey all...

I've had hypothyroid for about nine years now - been on levothyroxine -- about four months ago I started waking up drenched in sweat ... even though my body temperature is cool. My bed and blanket and clothes are literally soaked...as if I had walked in from the rain.

Anyone else experiencing this? I've done some googling and looks like sweating is a symptom of hypothroid and a side effect of levothyroxine. I guess I'm just nervous now that it can be something else...as cold sweats are a symptom of other serious ailments.

I'm waiting for my endocrinologist to call me back about this today...and will probably get bloodwork done soon too.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

josephfrost said:


> Hey all...
> 
> I've had hypothyroid for about nine years now - been on levothyroxine -- about four months ago I started waking up drenched in sweat ... even though my body temperature is cool. My bed and blanket and clothes are literally soaked...as if I had walked in from the rain.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!! Usually the hypo person is very cold and the hyper person is very hot and sweaty.

Are you male or female?

How much Levothyroxine are you on at the present time?

It sounds like Hyperhidrosis to me. Are you taking any other meds that could cause this as a side-effect like anti-depressants or anything like that?

I hope your doc calls you back and will you please let us know the outcome?

Once again, welcome! This is a good place to be!! Nice folks here.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

josephfrost said:


> Hey all...
> 
> I've had hypothyroid for about nine years now - been on levothyroxine -- about four months ago I started waking up drenched in sweat ... even though my body temperature is cool. My bed and blanket and clothes are literally soaked...as if I had walked in from the rain.
> 
> ...


Well, I am hyper and as cold a person there is, all my life. Never had the sweating issue with thyroid meds. My sister is hypo and she is the hot one, sweats up a storm on slightest exertion. Go figure. We just can't go by these crazy symptoms for other health issues may be the cause. Just never know. Toxic shock syndrome causes cool sweats, among other illnesses.

I guess you'll have to wait for the doctor. Meanwhile, stay drip dry


----------

